# So freaked out!! I couldn't wake up my cat!



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

I've googled it and I can't find an answer. 

Deigo was asleep on the sofa tonight, he's on Synulox at the moment so I don't know if that contributed to his deep sleep but I actually thought he was dead :-( 

Grouch, my kitten was running around and he did what he usually does when Diego is asleep and jump on him and wake him up by biting his neck and face, Diego usually wakes up and then they will play for a good half hour. Anyway,e grouch jumped on him and I went over to get him off to let poor Deigo have a rest from him and when I picked grouch up he still had his teeth in deigo's cheek, but D didn't stur at all, he was completely soundo. I shook him twice and called his name loudly..NOTHING. I jumped back and gasped really loud, I thought he had died in his sleep. As I jumped back, he jumped up onto to his feet, went into the kitchen to eat. 

I've never had a cat that I couldn't wake up, and it's really freaked me out. 

Is this normal? 

He is under the vets at the moment for Haw. 
He's 1 years old

Thanks in advance 
Sarah x


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds really strange. I got a similar shock a couple of weeks ago after giving my cat a frontline flea treatment the day before. Normally I just need to touch her while she is sleeping and she will immediately lift her head and make a meow noise, even if she is in her deepest sleep. But she didn't respond to me touching her. When I then lifted her head up and it just fell down again I really panicked. I then shook the bag of her favourite cat treats and form one second to the other she jumped up and was as awake and excited as ever.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This kind of thing is not unusual with cats. They can sleep very deeply, be hard to wake, and be very still so that it looks as though they aren't breathing. Don't worry.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

This only happens with one of my cats. It's not the sort of thing I had ever encountered before. Scared the living daylights out of me but perfectly normal as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you guys! Xx


----------

